# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الفا روق عمر

## محمد احمد حسن

*عمر بن الخطاب هو ثاني الخلفاء الراشدون ، كان من أصحاب سيدنا رسول الله


محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إسمه :

عمر بن الخطاب بن نوفل بن عبد العزى بن رباح بن قرط بن رزاح بن عدي بن كعب بن لؤي . 

وفي كعب يجتمع نسبه مع نسب سيدنا رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله رسول الإسلام.

أمه حنتمة بنت هشام المخزوميه أخت أبي جهل . هو أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة ،

ومن علماء الصحابة وزهادهم. أول من عمل بالتقويم الهجري. لقبه الفاروق. وكنيته

أبو حفص، والحفص هو شبل الأسد، وقد لقب بالفاروق لانه كان يفرق بين الحق والباطل

ولايخاف في الله لومة لاإم. أنجب اثنا عشر ولدا ، ستة من الذكور هم عبد الله وعبد الرحمن 

وزيد وعبيد الله وعاصم وعياض، وست من الإناث وهن حفصة ورقية وفاطمة وصفية وزينب وأم الوليد .

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*اسلامه


وظلَّ "عمر" على حربه للمسلمين وعدائه للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

حتى كانت الهجرة الأولى إلى الحبشة، وبدأ "عمر" يشعر بشيء من الحزن والأسى

لفراق بني قومه وطنهم بعدما تحمَّلوا من التعذيب والتنكيل، واستقرَّ عزمه على الخلاص 

من "محمد"؛ لتعود إلى قريش وحدتها التي مزَّقها هذا الدين الجديد! فتوشَّح سيفه، 

وانطلق إلى حيث يجتمع محمد وأصحابه في دار الأرقم، وبينما هو في طريقه لقي

رجلاً من "بني زهرة" فقال: أين تعمد يا عمر؟ قال: أريد أن أقتل محمدًا، فقال: 

أفلا ترجع إلى أهل بيتك فتقيم أمرهم! وأخبره بإسلام أخته "فاطمة بنت الخطاب"، 

وزوجها "سعيد بن زيد بن عمر" (رضي الله عنه)، فأسرع "عمر" إلى دارهما، وكان

عندهما "خبَّاب بن الأرت" (رضي الله عنه) يقرئهما سورة "طه"، فلما سمعوا صوته 

اختبأ "خباب"، وأخفت "فاطمة" الصحيفة، فدخل عمر ثائرًا، فوثب على سعيد فضربه،

ولطم أخته فأدمى وجهها، فلما رأى الصحيفة تناولها فقرأ ما بها، فشرح الله صدره

للإسلام، وسار إلى حيث النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وأصحابه، فلما دخل عليهم وجل

القوم، فخرج إليه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فأخذ بمجامع ثوبه، وحمائل السيف، 

وقال له: أما أنت منتهيًا يا عمر حتى ينزل الله بك من الخزي والنكال، ما نزل بالوليد بن المغيرة؟ 

فقال عمر: يا رسول الله، جئتك لأومن بالله ورسوله وبما جاء من عند الله، فكبَّر رسول

الله والمسلمون، فقال عمر: يا رسول الله، ألسنا على الحق إن متنا وإن حيينا؟ 

قال: بلى، قال: ففيم الاختفاء؟ فخرج المسلمون في صفين حتى دخلوا المسجد، فلما

رأتهم قريش أصابتها كآبة لم تصبها مثلها، وكان ذلك أول ظهور للمسلمين على المشركين،

فسمَّاه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) "الفاروق" منذ ذلك العهد.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*بيعة عمر


رغب ابو بكر الصديق في شخصية قوية قادرة على تحمل المسئولية من بعده ، 

واتجه رأيه نحو عمر بن الخطاب فاستشار في ذلك عدد من الصحابة مهاجرين وأنصارا 

فأثنوا عليه خيرا ومما قاله عثمان بن عفان : ( اللهم علمي به أن سريرته أفضل من 

علانيته ، وأنه ليس فينا مثله ) وبناء على تلك المشورة وحرصا على وحدة المسلمين 

ورعاية مصلحتهم، أوصى أبو بكر الصديق بخلافة عمر من بعده ، وأوضح سبب اختياره

قائلا : (اللهم اني لم أرد بذلك الا صلاحهم ، وخفت عليهم الفتنة فعملت فيهم بما أنت 

أعلم ، واجتهدت لهم رأيا فوليت عليهم خيرهم وأقواهم عليهم ). ثم أخذ البيعة العامة له

بالمسجد اذ خاطب المسلمين قائلا :

(أترضون بمن أستخلف عليكم ؟ فوالله ما آليت من جهد الرأي ، ولا وليت ذا قربى ، واني

قد استخلفت عمر بن الخطاب فاسمعوا له وأطيعوا) فرد المسلمون : (سمعنا وأطعنا) وبايعوه سنة ( 13 هـ ).
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الهجرة إلى المدينة


كان إسلام "الفاروق" عمر في ذي الحجة من السنة السادسة للدعوة، وهو ابن ست وعشرين

سنة، وقد أسلم بعد نحو أربعين رجلاً، ودخل "عمر" في الإسلام بالحمية التي كان يحاربه 

بها من قبل، فكان حريصًا على أن يذيع نبأ إسلامه في قريش كلها، وزادت قريش في حربها

وعدائها للنبي وأصحابه؛ حتى بدأ المسلمون يهاجرون إلى "المدينة" فرارًا بدينهم من أذى

المشركين، وكانوا يهاجرون إليها خفية، فلما أرادعمر الهجرة تقلد سيفه، ومضى إلى الكعبة 

فطاف بالبيت سبعًا، ثم أتى المقام فصلى، ثم نادى في جموع المشركين: "من أراد أن يثكل أمه 

أو ييتم ولده أو يرمل زوجته فليلقني وراء هذا الوادي".

وفي "المدينة" آخى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بينه وبين "عتبان بن مالك" وقيل:

"معاذ بن عفراء"، وكان لحياته فيها وجه آخر لم يألفه في مكة، وبدأت تظهر جوانب 

عديدة ونواح جديدة، من شخصية "عمر"، وأصبح له دور بارز في الحياة العامة في "المدينة".

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*موافقة القرآن لرأي عمر


تميز "عمر بن الخطاب" بقدر كبير من الإيمان والتجريد والشفافية، وعرف بغيرته 

الشديدة على الإسلام وجرأته في الحق، كما اتصف بالعقل والحكمة وحسن الرأي،

وقد جاء القرآن الكريم، موافقًا لرأيه في مواقف عديدة من أبرزها: قوله للنبي صلى

الله عليه وسلم يا رسول الله، لو اتخذنا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى: فنزلت الآية

( واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى) [ البقرة: 125]، وقوله يا رسول الله، إن نساءك

يدخل عليهن البر والفاجر، فلو أمرتهن أن يحتجبن، فنزلت آية الحجاب:

(وإذا سألتموهن متاعًا فسألوهن من وراء حجاب) [الأحزاب: 53].

وقوله لنساء النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وقد اجتمعن عليه في الغيرة:

(عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجًا خيرًا منكن) [ التحريم: 5] فنزلت ذلك. 

ولعل نزول الوحي موافقًا لرأي "عمر" في هذه المواقف هو الذي جعل النبي

(صلى الله عليه وسلم) يقول: 

"جعل الله الحق على لسان عمر وقلبه". وروي عن ابن عمر: "ما نزل بالناس أمر قط 

فقالوا فيه وقال فيه عمر بن الخطاب، إلا نزل القرآن على نحو ما قال عمر رضي الله عنه".

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*خلافته


بويع أمير المؤمنين "عمر بن الخطاب" خليفة للمسلمين في اليوم التالي لوفاة 

"أبي بكر الصديق" [ 22 من جمادى الآخرة 13 هـ: 23 من أغسطس 632م].

وبدأ الخليفة الجديد يواجه الصعاب والتحديات التي قابلته منذ اللحظة الأولى وبخاصة 

الموقف الحربي الدقيق لقوات المسلمين بالشام، فأرسل على الفور جيشًا إلى العراق

بقيادة أبي عبيدة بن مسعود الثقفي" الذي دخل في معركة متعجلة مع الفرس دون 

أن يرتب قواته، ولم يستمع إلى نصيحة قادة جيشه الذين نبهوه إلى خطورة عبور جسر

نهر الفرات، وأشاروا عليه بأن يدع الفرس يعبرون إليه؛ لأن موقف قوات المسلمين غربي

النهر أفضل، حتى إذا ما تحقق للمسلمين النصر عبروا الجسر بسهولة، ولكن "أبا عبيدة"

لم يستجب لهم، وهو ما أدى إلى هزيمة المسلمين في موقعة الجسر، واستشهاد أبي عبيدة

وأربعة آلاف من جيش المسلمين.

ولد قبل بعثة سيدنا رسول الله الرسول بثلاثين سنة وكان عدد المسلمين يوم أسلم تسعة

وثلاثين مسلماً. وامتدّت خلافة عمر 10 سنين و 6 أشهر وأربعة أيام.
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الفاروق يواجه الخطر الخارجي


بويع أمير المؤمنين "عمر بن الخطاب" خليفة للمسلمين في اليوم التالي لوفاة 

"أبي بكر الصديق" [ 22 من جمادى الآخرة 13 هـ: 23 من أغسطس 632م].

وبدأ الخليفة الجديد يواجه الصعاب والتحديات التي قابلته منذ اللحظة الأولى وبخاصة الموقف

الحربي الدقيق لقوات المسلمين بالشام، فأرسل على الفور جيشًا إلى العراق بقيادة أبي

عبيدة بن مسعود الثقفي" الذي دخل في معركة متعجلة مع الفرس دون أن يرتب قواته، 

ولم يستمع إلى نصيحة قادة جيشه الذين نبهوه إلى خطورة عبور جسر نهر الفرات، وأشاروا

عليه بأن يدع الفرس يعبرون إليه؛ لأن موقف قوات المسلمين غربي النهر أفضل، حتى إذا

ما تحقق للمسلمين النصر عبروا الجسر بسهولة، ولكن "أبا عبيدة" لم يستجب لهم، وهو ما

أدى إلى هزيمة المسلمين في موقعة الجسر، واستشهاد أبي عبيدة وأربعة آلاف من جيش المسلمين.
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الفتوحات الإسلامية في عهد الفاروق


بعد تلك الهزيمة التي لحقت بالمسلمين "في موقعة الجسر" سعى "المثنى بن حارثة" 

إلى رفع الروح المعنوية لجيش المسلمين في محاولة لمحو آثار الهزيمة، ومن ثم فقد

عمل على استدراج قوات الفرس للعبور غربي النهر، ونجح في دفعهم إلى العبور

بعد أن غرهم ذلك النصر السريع الذي حققوه على المسلمين، ففاجأهم "المثنى"

بقواته فألحق بهم هزيمة منكرة على حافة نهر "البويب" الذي سميت به تلك المعركة.

ووصلت أنباء ذلك النصر إلى "الفاروق" في "المدينة"، فأراد الخروج بنفسه على رأس 

جيش لقتال الفرس، ولكن الصحابة أشاروا عليه أن يختار واحدًا غيره من قادة المسلمين

ليكون على رأس الجيش، ورشحوا له "سعد بن أبي وقاص" فأمره "عمر" على الجيش 

الذي اتجه إلى الشام حيث عسكر في "القادسية".

وأرسل "سعد" وفدًا من رجاله إلى "بروجرد الثالث" ملك الفرس؛ ليعرض عليه الإسلام على 

أن يبقى في ملكه ويخيره بين ذلك أو الجزية أو الحرب، ولكن الملك قابل الوفد بصلف وغرور 

وأبى إلا الحرب، فدارت الحرب بين الفريقين، واستمرت المعركة أربعة أيام حتى أسفرت عن 

انتصار المسلمين في "القادسية"، ومني جيش الفرس بهزيمة ساحقة، وقتل قائده "رستم"،

وكانت هذه المعركة من أهم المعارك الفاصلة في التاريخ الإسلامي، فقد أعادت "العراق"

إلى العرب والمسلمين بعد أن خضع لسيطرة الفرس قرونًا طويلة، وفتح ذلك النصر الطريق

أمام المسلمين للمزيد من الفتوحات.
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الطريق من المدائن إلى نهاوند


أصبح الطريق إلى "المدائن" عاصمة الفرس ـ ممهدًا أمام المسلمين، فأسرعوا بعبور نهر

"دجلة" واقتحموا المدائن، بعد أن فر منها الملك الفارسي، ودخل "سعد" القصر الأبيض 

مقر ملك الأكاسرة ـ فصلى في إيوان كسرى صلاة الشكر لله على ما أنعم عليهم من النصر

العظيم، وأرسل "سعد" إلى "عمر" يبشره بالنصر، ويسوق إليه ما غنمه المسلمون من غنائم وأسلاب.

بعد فرار ملك الفرس من "المدائن" اتجه إلى "نهاوند" حيث احتشد في جموع هائلة بلغت 

مائتي ألف جندي، فلما علم عمر بذلك استشار أصحابه، فأشاروا عليه بتجهيز جيش لردع

الفرس والقضاء عليهم فبل أن ينقضوا على المسلمين، فأرس عمر جيشًا كبيرًا بقيادة النعمان

بن مقرن على رأس أربعين ألف مقاتل فاتجه إلى "نهاوند"، ودارت معركة كبيرة انتهت

بانتصار المسلمين وإلحاق هزيمة ساحقة بالفرس، فتفرقوا وتشتت جمعهم بعد هذا النصر

العظيم الذي أطلق عليه "فتح الفتوح".
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*فتح مصر


اتسعت أركان الإمبراطورية الإسلامية في عهد الفاروق عمر، خاصة بعد القضاء

نهائيًا على الإمبراطورية الفارسية في "القادسية" ونهاوند ـ فاستطاع فتح الشام وفلسطين،

واتجهت جيوش المسلمين غربًا نحو أفريقيا، حيث تمكن "عمرو بن العاص" من فتح "مصر" 

في أربعة آلاف مقاتل، فدخل العريش دون قتال، ثم فتح الفرما بعد معركة سريعة مع حاميتها،

الرومية، واتجه إلى بلبيس فهزم جيش الرومان بقيادة "أرطبون" ثم حاصر "حصن بابليون" 

حتى فتحه، واتجه بعد ذلك إلى "الإسكندرية" ففتحها، وفي نحو عامين أصبحت "مصر" كلها 

جزءًا من الإمبراطورية الإسلامية العظيمة.

وكان فتح "مصر" سهلاً ميسورًا، فإن أهل "مصر" ـ من القبط ـ لم يحاربوا المسلمين الفاتحين، 

وإنما ساعدوهم وقدموا لهم كل العون؛ لأنهم وجدوا فيهم الخلاص والنجاة من حكم الرومان 

الطغاة الذين أذاقوهم ألوان الاضطهاد وصنوف الكبت والاستبداد، وأرهقوهم بالضرائب الكثيرة.

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*عمر أمير المؤمنين


[كان "عمر بن الخطاب" نموذجًا فريدًا للحاكم الذي يستشعر مسئوليته أمام الله وأمام

الأمة، فقد كان مثالا نادرًا للزهد والورع، والتواضع والإحساس بثقل التبعة وخطورة مسئولية

الحكم، حتى إنه كان يخرج ليلا يتفقد أحوال المسلمين، ويلتمس حاجات رعيته التي استودعه

الله أمانتها، وله في ذلك قصص عجيبة وأخبار طريفة، من ذلك ما روي أنه بينما كان يعس

بالمدينة إذا بخيمة يصدر منها أنين امرأة، فلما اقترب رأى رجلا قاعدًا فاقترب منه وسلم عليه، 

وسأله عن خبره، فعلم أنه جاء من البادية، وأن امرأته جاءها المخاض وليس عندها أحد، 

فانطلق عمر إلى بيته فقال لامرأته "أم كلثوم بنت علي" ـ هل لك في أجر ساقه الله إليك؟

فقالت: وما هو؟ قال: امرأة غريبة تمخض وليس عندها أحد ـ قالت نعم إن شئت فانطلقت معه،

وحملت إليها ما تحتاجه من سمن وحبوب وطعام، فدخلت على المرأة، وراح عمر يوقد النار 

حتى انبعث الدخان من لحيته، والرجل ينظر إليه متعجبًا وهو لا يعرفه، فلما ولدت المرأة نادت 

أم كلثوم "عمر" يا أمير المؤمنين، بشر صاحبك بغلام، فلما سمع الرجل أخذ يتراجع وقد أخذته

الهيبة والدهشة، فسكن عمر من روعه وحمل الطعام إلى زوجته لتطعم امرأة الرجل، ثم قام 

ووضع شيئًا من الطعام بين يدي الرجل وهو يقول له: كل ويحك فإنك قد سهرت الليل!

وكان "عمر" عفيفًا مترفعًا عن أموال المسلمين، حتى إنه جعل نفقته ونفقة عياله كل يوم 

درهمين، في الوقت الذي كان يأتيه الخراج لا يدري له عدا فيفرقه على المسلمين، ولا يبقي 

لنفسه منه شيئا. وكان يقول: أنزلت مال الله مني منزلة مال اليتيم، فإن استغنيت عففت عنه، 

وإن افتقرت أكلت بالمعروف. وخرج يومًا حتى أتى المنبر، وكان قد اشتكى ألمًا في بطنه

فوصف له العسل، وكان في بيت المال آنية منه، فقال يستأذن الرعية: إن أذنتم لي فيها

أخذتها، وإلا فإنها علي حرام، فأذنوا له فيها.
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*عدل عمر وورعه 
كان عمر دائم الرقابة لله في نفسه وفي عماله وفي رعيته، بل إنه ليشعر بوطأة المسئولية

عليه حتى تجاه البهائم العجماء فيقول: "والله لو أن بغلة عثرت بشط الفرات لكنت مسئولا

عنها أمام الله، لماذا لم أعبد لها الطريق". وكان "عمر" إذا بعث عاملاً كتب ماله، حتى 

يحاسبه إذا ما استعفاه أو عزله عن ثروته وأمواله، وكان يدقق الاختيار لمن يتولون أمور 

الرعية، أو يتعرضون لحوائج المسلمين، ويعد نفسه شريكًا لهم في أفعالهم.

واستشعر عمر خطورة الحكم والمسئولية، فكان إذا أتاه الخصمان برك على ركبته وقال:

اللهم أعني عليهم، فإن كل واحد منهما يريدني على ديني. وقد بلغ من شدة عدل عمر

وورعه أنه لما أقام "عمرو بن العاص" الحد على "عبد الرحمن بن عمر" في شرب الخمر،

نهره وهدده بالعزل؛ لأنه لم يقم عليه الحد علانية أمام الناس، وأمره أن يرسل إليه ولده

"عبد الرحمن" فلما دخل عليه وكان ضعيفًا منهكًا من الجلد، أمر "عمر" بإقامة الحد عليه 

مرة أخرى علانية، وتدخل بعض الصحابة ليقنعوه بأنه قد أقيم عليه الحد مرة فلا يقام عليه

ثانية، ولكنه عنفهم، وضربه ثانية و"عبد الرحمن" يصيح: 

أنا مريض وأنت قاتلي، فلا يصغي إليه. 

وبعد أن ضربه حبسه فمرض فمات!!
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*إنجازات عمر الإدارية والحضارية


وقد اتسم عهد الفاروق "عمر" بالعديد من الإنجازات الإدارية والحضارية، لعل من أهمها 

أنه أول من اتخذ الهجرة مبدأ للتاريخ الإسلامي، كما أنه أول من دون الدواوين، وقد اقتبس

هذا النظام من الفرس، وهو أول من اتخذ بيت المال، وأول من اهتم بإنشاء المدن الجديدة،

وهو ما كان يطلق عليه "تمصير الأمصار"، وكانت أول توسعة لمسجد الرسول

(صلى الله عليه وسلم) في عهده، فأدخل فيه دار "العباس بن عبد المطلب"، وفرشه بالحجارة

الصغيرة، كما أنه أول من قنن الجزية على أهل الذمة، فأعفى منها الشيوخ والنساء والأطفال، 

وجعلها ثمانية وأربعين درهمًا على الأغنياء، وأربعة وعشرين على متوسطي الحال، واثني 

عشر درهمًا على الفقراء.

فتحت في عهده بلاد الشام و العراق و فارس و مصر و برقة و طرابلس الغرب وأذربيجان و نهاوند

و جرجان. و بنيت في عهده البصرة والكوفة. وكان عمر أوّل من أخرج اليهود من الجزيرة العربية الى الشام.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*مماته

كان عمر يتمنى الشهادة في سبيل الله و يدعو ربه لينال شرفها : ( اللهم أرزقني شهادة في

سبيلك و اجعل موتي في بلد رسولك)... و في ذات يوم وبينما كان يؤدي صلاة الفجر بالمسجد 

طعنه أبو لؤلؤة المجوسي ( غلاما للمغيرة بن شعبة ) عدة طعنات في ظهره أدت الى مماته ليلة

الأربعاء لثلاث ليال بقين من ذي الحجة سنة ثلاث و عشرين من الهجرة ، و لما علم قبل وفاته 

أن الذي طعنه مجوسي حمد الله تعالى أن لم يقتله مسلم... و دفن الى جوار سيدنا رسول الله

محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم و سيدناأبي بكر الصديق في الحجرة النبوية الشريفة 


الموجودة الآن في المسجد النبوي في المدينة المنورة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم اعز الاسلام باحد العمرين
فقد كان
                        	*

----------

